# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  سوفتات جديده لاجهزه التايجر  T من موقع التايجر الرسمى

## deym354

نزلت سوفتات جديده لبعض اجعزه التايجرT من الموقع الرسمى للتايجر لدعم سيرفر الجى شير3 - سواء لريسيفر *TIGER T6 Class* *H**D** ( 8M )* وهو السوفت v1.89 - او لريسيفر *TIGER T6 HIGH Class* *H**D* *(new)* الجديد وهو السفت v1.09 - وللاسف الشديد حاولت رفع السوفتات - ولكن المنتدى يقول لا ينفع لان السوفتات بحجم كبير ويتعدى حجم السوفت 2.86 - وشكرا لاداره المنتدى الكرام ومشرفيها ولكم تحياتى جيعا

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## deym354

شكرا أخى الفاضل ولك تحياتى يا غالى

----------

